# Desperately seeking a source of Jowo or Bock FP sections (Quads)



## Bryguy (Aug 30, 2015)

Does anyone in the States sell Jowo or Bock quad sections? I have made a couple of kitless FPs. But I don't really enjoy making the sections. I am an FP fanatic and only want to sell good nibs. The section thing is really holding me back (despite the great tutorials available on this site. 
If I had a reliable source for sections I 'd be willing to pony up for the appropriate sized tap.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 30, 2015)

Perhaps more IAP vendors have them. I found this for you:

Bock Nibs

I don't know if I addresses what you are looking for.


----------



## Harley2001 (Aug 30, 2015)

Classic nib


----------



## TonyL (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks...that is the link that I posted. Roy and Dee, the proprietors, are super people.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 30, 2015)

You might put an ad in the Deals and wants forum looking for someone to make them for you. There are some kit front sections available from different vendors that you could swap out the Nibs on.


----------



## chrisk (Aug 30, 2015)

Not in the US but I think Gerhard Christmann (an IAP member and German provider) should have what you're looking for. Here: Starbond Europa
The sections he's selling match Bock products, that is 076, 077, 180, 250... Bock triples (holder + feeder + nib).


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Aug 30, 2015)

Bryguy said:


> Does anyone in the States sell Jowo or Bock quad sections? I have made a couple of kitless FPs. But I don't really enjoy making the sections. I am an FP fanatic and only want to sell good nibs. The section thing is really holding me back (despite the great tutorials available on this site.
> If I had a reliable source for sections I 'd be willing to pony up for the appropriate sized tap.


  Richard greenwald, he has various types Section, Black, with Schmidt Section [78102] : Richard L. Greenwald, LLC, Pens, Pens Parts and Photographs
 I also buy from exotic blanks the platinum #5 nib and El grande #6, Then just replace the nib with a Bock from Classic nibs.  You can also get son sections from Barea.

In addition to these Mike at silverpenparts.com - FP MISC  does wonderful custom jobs


----------



## longbeard (Sep 4, 2015)

Might look here...

The Goulet Pen Company


Harry


----------

